# SSD Optimal einrichten, Tutorial-Video!



## hulkhardy1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Teil 1:
YouTube - SSD optimal Einrichten (Windows 7) [Part1]

Teil 2:
YouTube - SSD optimal Einrichten (Windows 7) [Part2]

Bootzeit Unterschied zwischen einer HDD und einer SSD
YouTube - Intel SSD X25-V vs. Toshiba HDD beim Booten von Windows


Für Leute die ne Corsair Force haben, hat Corsair selbst ein Starter Guid erstellt, in deutsch.
Corsair Force - Solid State Drive "SSD" - Starter Guide - The Corsair Support Forums


Stammt leider nicht von mir aber bersonders für User die nicht so Hardware erfahren sind finde ich es hervorragend. Denn viele lassen sich von zu viel Text abschrecken ein How to komplett durch zu lesen. Also für alle die, so wie ich, zum faul zum lesen sind.


----------



## JC88 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD Optimal einrichten-Video!*

Sehr schön! Dann muss ich nachher mal zuhause meine Einstellungen der SSD nachforschen 

EDIT: Die dort beschrieben Methode mit dem AHCI Modus im Bios und per regedit hat bei mir nicht funktioniert. Ich habe den Punkt in der Reg geändert und im Bios auf AHCI gestellt, und mein Win7 bootet dann nicht.
Umstellung wieder auf IDE und Win7 bootet normal. Jemand n Tipp?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD Optimal einrichten-Video!*

Falls du vieleicht im Viode es nicht richtig erkannt hast hir nochmal im Text den Schlüsse in der Regestrie:
Du musst erst in die Regestrie
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Msahci
den Wert von "start" auf 0 setzen dann neu Start, ins Bios umschallten und dann ganz normal hochfahren. 
Probiere es noch mal das muss gehen.


----------



## JC88 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD Optimal einrichten-Video!*

Doch habe ich richtig verstanden, genau so habe ich es gemacht!
Beim Neustart kommt dann die Meldung

"NTLDR fehlt"


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD Optimal einrichten-Video!*

Wie hast du im Bios umgeschalltet, ist ja bei jedem Boar anderster, du darfst auf keinen Fall RAID auswählen. Du kannst auch mal versuchen die Chipsatz Treiber mal probewiese runter zu nehmen. Aber ich denke das du im Bios was falsch eingestellt hast. Kann sein das sich deine Bootreinvolge verändert hat wenn du auf AHCI schalltest, kontroliere das auch mal.


----------



## JC88 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD Optimal einrichten-Video!*

Aha! Hattest recht, die Bootreihenfolge wurde nach der Einstellung verändert!
Ansonsten war alles richtig eingestellt. Jetzt hats geklappt!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ah jo, das kommt daher das AHCI ein eigenes Bios hat und der erkennt die angeschlossenen Geräte anderster. Na geht dachte ich mir doch, ist für ne SSD um einiges besser und vorallem schneller.


----------



## jumperm (25. Oktober 2010)

Sehr informativ. Besten Dank.


----------

